
U.S. Stock Futures Tumble to Limit Down After Fed Moves - overcast
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/15/investing/stock-futures-global/index.html
======
ohiovr
In July 1914 the stock market was shutdown till December that year. I worry
something similar could happen and I would be unable to get the most out of my
wallstreet vix casino bet. I didn't put all down on red but it is growing
fast.

Furthermore would this help anyone if an extended break is forced? If I am
unable to trade is there any solace that this is all going to work out for the
greater good?

Not trying to spread fear, just regurgitating some forgotten history that
might be important.

I'm sure most people would not appreciate being locked out of their funds. At
least dividends should still flow..

~~~
heymijo
What does your VIX gamble look like?

~~~
ohiovr
It was vixy. Started at $20.85 on feb 28 and held onto it till this morning
when I traded it around $47 for tvix at $590 or so. Holding on until something
more certain comes up.

I am looking for a general spending plan by the central government that will
support the lower part of the economy and small business backbone life support
line. The cost would be something like $1000 per adult one time (we can do
this again later if we have to) and a negotiable short term life line to small
businesses. A bureaucracy can price that per business in a reverse auction or
whatever. The total cost on this exercise is around a trillion dollars. We can
easily finance this at these low rates on the national debt so certainly we
can survive it financially.

Then and only then will I sell. At least for about the same amount of time
2008's crash lasted.

~~~
ohiovr
I'm out!! Lets hope now it will all work!

